# I Need Help! (Avatar Help)



## Enchantress (Jun 29, 2004)

*I Need Help!*

I am an idiot, and I want to have a fun little pic beneath my name whenever I post something too.  How do I do that?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 29, 2004)

MY ACCOUNT - Edit AVATAR - select one or upload one (bottom of screen)


----------



## KenM (Jun 29, 2004)

If you are using your own pic, you might want to use photobucket.com to store pics, then you uploaded the URL. Its free.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh, it is in the Quick Link pull down too.  There is a size limits.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok.  Here goes.  Thanks guys.  But what if I wanted a pic of, say, an anime character?  How would I go about doing that?


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 29, 2004)

Sweet!  It Worked! :d


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 29, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Ok.  Here goes.  Thanks guys.  But what if I wanted a pic of, say, an anime character?  How would I go about doing that?




Edit the picture to a size that will fit, save to your desktop or another location, go to Edit Avatar and at the bottom of screen you should see upload avatar, select and it will as for path, select picture from your desktop.


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2004)

Moved to Meta.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh, er, sorry.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

If you need help editing the picture or need help with storage simply let me know I'm more than willing to help in both accounts.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you need help editing the picture or need help with storage simply let me know I'm more than willing to help in both accounts.




Thanks, will do.    First I am going to try a feeble attempt at being intelligent and try to figure it out myself.  In other words, I will probably be begging for your help in about ten minutes.


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2004)

> Oh, er, sorry.




No problem - just housecleaning. 

Thing I love about this board most is how people figuratively leap at the chance to help where they can.


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 29, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> No problem - just housecleaning.
> 
> Thing I love about this board most is how people figuratively leap at the chance to help where they can.




I feel so loved!


----------



## Enchantress (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok, I saved a pic to my computer, I figured out how to make it my icon.  The only problem is it's too big and I can't figure out how to make it smaller.    Brother Shatterstone, feel free to offer advice anytime now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Thanks, will do.    First I am going to try a feeble attempt at being intelligent and try to figure it out myself.  In other words, I will probably be begging for your help in about ten minutes.



 it's been about 30 minutes...  How's it going?  

Honestly it comes down to having the right program...   I'm at work right now, probaly will be for another 3 hours but if you want to email me at:

ftn4life@earthlink.net

And I'll get to it when I get home.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, feel free to offer advice anytime now.




oops see my last post.  

I got distracted by work in midpost, which trust me is darn inconvenient and impolite on there account.


----------



## Henry (Jun 29, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Ok, I saved a pic to my computer, I figured out how to make it my icon.  The only problem is it's too big and I can't figure out how to make it smaller.




Suggestion: attach the image to a post in this thread and see if someone here can size it for you.  Reply to a post, then just below the white typing box find the "manage attachments" button. add the file of the image, and attach it. Then the first person to edit it down to size can do so. I would offer right now myself, but I'm leaving work at 5:00pm E.S.T. (which is.... right now.) If I see it when I get home, I'll whittle it down to specs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I would offer right now myself, but I'm leaving work at 5:00pm E.S.T. (which is.... right now.) If I see it when I get home, I'll whittle it down to specs.




I'm home early and I can do it either way.  Email or attaching works for me.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

The only problem is that I am using an extremely stupid computer that refuses to let me email pictures now.  *sigh*  I guess that I am destined never to have avatars outside of this site.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I guess that I am destined never to have avatars outside of this site.




Oh don't give up hope, I only need one of the three things.

1)  It emailed to me, hey it was only option one. 

2)  Do as Henry suggested and attract it to the thread.  You need to hit manage attachment, wait for the pop up to load, browse out the file, click okay, and wait for it to tell you your done.

3) If you remember where you go the picture from then a simply link to the image will work also.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

I could do that, except I will want to change it again sometime in the future.  I don't want to keep bothering you just so that I can change my stupid avatar.  I would rather someone just explain to me how to make  a picture smaller.  Then if I still can't figure it out, I'll give you a link to the site, ok Brother Shatterstone?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I could do that, except I will want to change it again sometime in the future.  I don't want to keep bothering you just so that I can change my stupid avatar.



You would be bugging me, I've help many a peaple with avatars... 



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> I would rather someone just explain to me how to make  a picture smaller.




It depends upon what software you have the best to are Paint Shop Pro, and Adobe Photoshop, the last one being the better, of course PSP is the cheaper one at 100 bucks. 



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> Then if I still can't figure it out, I'll give you a link to the site, ok Brother Shatterstone?



Do you want to give me a link now?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You would be bugging me, I've help many a peaple with avatars...
> Do you want to give me a link now?





I hope that you mean I wouldn't be bothering you, or the concience that I don't have will start to bug me.  

And no, I don't want to give you a link just yet, I still have to prove once again that my stubborness will be my undoing.....THEN I will give you link, once my pride is bruised and battered.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I hope that you mean I wouldn't be bothering you, or the concience that I don't have will start to bug me.




oops, yeah that should have been not bugging me...   (I was posting to quick for my own good...



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> And no, I don't want to give you a link just yet, I still have to prove once again that my stubborness will be my undoing.....THEN I will give you link, once my pride is bruised and battered.




I Ahh don't really no what to say in reply to this... I'm not one for bruising and battering someone's pride...  I'm just trying to be helpful here.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I Ahh don't really no what to say in reply to this... I'm not one for bruising and battering someone's pride...  I'm just trying to be helpful here.




Oh, you're most deffinitely being helpful.  I just have this stubborn streak that's about a mile long.  I am extremely grateful for your help though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Oh, you're most deffinitely being helpful.  I just have this stubborn streak that's about a mile long.




_Almost_ a mile long..?    I think not.    I would guess closer to two miles.    (just kidding)



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> I am extremely grateful for your help though.



Not a problem, I'm more than willing to help.   So what programs *do* you have to edit this picture with?  If it's something I'm familiar with maybe I can type up the directions on how to make it smaller.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

OMG!!!!  It actually worked!  Kudos to me!!!!!     !!!
Ok, I now have a small victory in the avatar battle, but I still have a problem.
I tried doing some other pics, but when I clicked on save changes it said something like, 'this image is not 'imp' or 'gnf' or 'pms' or 'byob'  or something.  what in the world does that mean?


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

And actually, my stubborn streak is probably closer to the size of Rhode Island.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!  It actually worked!  Kudos to me!!!!!     !!!



yay for you!     



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> Ok, I now have a small victory in the avatar battle, but I still have a problem.



That sounds about right...    



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> I tried doing some other pics, but when I clicked on save changes it said something like, 'this image is not 'imp' or 'gnf' or 'pms' or 'byob'  or something.  what in the world does that mean?



Okay what it's talking about is the file extension, now your computer uses and hundreds of different types to do its functions.  You need to tell it what type of file it is.  (You should be saving them as filename.jpg not change the filename to what ever you deem descriptive enough to know what it is but at the same time you need to keep the .jpg extension.)

Nice avatar by the way, very chic and stylish.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank you.  I keep changing it now that I have a small idea of what I'm doing.  So you're saying that I won't have this problem if I don't change the name of the file for the image?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Thank you.  I keep changing it now that I have a small idea of what I'm doing.  So you're saying that I won't have this problem if I don't change the name of the file for the image?



No problem, more than willing to help, and you can change the filename all you want but you need to keep the file extension of .jpg intake. 

Edit: I like the other one better, not sure who it was, but rogue isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm confused.  Should the file name have .jpg at the end of it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> I'm confused.  Should the file name have .jpg at the end of it?



That would be correct.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

When I save it, it doesn't show up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> When I save it, it doesn't show up.



Where are you saving it too?  Make sure this is the same place you’re expecting it to be at.  (Some programs save to a default location so I recommend using the *save as* feature and saving it to a specific folder.  (In my case I save it directly to the desktop, which I later have to clean up.)


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Here's what I do.  I find a pic on the internet.  I then right click on it, and save it to my pictures.  Then I go into paint and make it smaller.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Then I go into paint and make it smaller.  What am I doing wrong?



Assuming your saving it after you make it smaller sounds like nothing...   

Are you getting the error when you go to upload the picture as your avatar?
(this page? link


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, I download the pic, then click on save changes, and a new page comes up saying that it is not 'gnf' or something, please make sure it is and try again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Yes, I download the pic, then click on save changes, and a new page comes up saying that it is not 'gnf' or something, please make sure it is and try again.



I believe you mean *gif*.  I'm not sure why your getting this error, I think your original file is a jpg but you really shouldn’t have issues with this...   I'm pretty sure paint can convert from one file type to another...  :\ 

I tell you what, you have proven that you can do this, and also your stubbornness, so why don't you list the urls for the avatars you want?  

I can change them over to a jpg format, this format is more standard and is far superior over a gif for static imagine.  Really the only time to use a gif is if you want movement, and don't ask me how to do this as I really don't have a clue on how to do it. 

I'm more than willing to host them and you can link to it or you can do as you have done before, right click and save image.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Urls?  What are those?  I'm living in the wrong era.     And I did warn you how stubborn I am.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Urls?  What are those?




Sorry a url, or urls for plural, is term used for the link the website.  (sorry I didn't mean to add to your confusion.



			
				Enchantress said:
			
		

> And I did warn you how stubborn I am.




and your proving it too!


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Hmmm.... Maybe I should just stop and be happy with what avatars I can get to work.  I don't want to keep taking all of your time, energy, and, er, patience.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Enchantress said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Maybe I should just stop and be happy with what avatars I can get to work.  I don't want to keep taking all of your time, energy, and, er, patience.



On the new avatar: Ohhh I like that one. 

I'm just killing time between work and the next IG post(s) so your not bother me at all.  

If I'm coming across as anything but helpful I'm truly sorry.   (sometimes I'm I tease a bit too much...  :\  )

I see you got another avatar done so I think your done, giving you three non ENworld avatars I've seen, so I'm pretty sure your doing everything just fine and your only having an issue because that one picture, or so, is in a format that paint doesn't like.

My offer still stands for you, or anyone else in need, anything you can’t do on your own please let me know, I would be glad to help.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't think that the problem is because Paint doesn't like it, I think that it's because the Enworld site isn't letting in on.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh, and thank you for the compliment to my new avatar.  I really like this one as well.


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 2, 2004)

Anyway, I think that I've pretty much figured out how to change my avatar, and i'm sure that i can find plenty of pics that will work to occupy my time.  I would like to thank you Brother Shatterstone, and everyone else who aided me in my hour of need.


----------

